# Ground Blind - Primos Vision or Predator Den Blind



## archerlou (Feb 4, 2007)

Does anyone have any feedback on the primos vision ground blind or the primos predator den blind? Thank you


----------



## mountbkr (Nov 14, 2005)

*vision*

I have two of the Visions, love them,, no complaints. Anything i particular you want to know?


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

I actually purchased one this past spring during turkey season. I was limited on fun money so I focused on less expensive products that had adequate space. Many of the cheaper models seemed limited in size and in hope of my wife trying to hunt with me I opted for the largest blind I could afford. The unit was comparable in size to the double bulls blind. I didnt do a ton of research (which is unlike me) on the material etc, but that would be my personnal primary focus. The unit is simple to setup and I felt it was easiest to do with two people (but that's just me). I had previous used the pop up versions that take less than 20 seconds to setup. 

I turkey hunted twice in the rain and both times I survived without a drop on my head (well at least in the blind). 

The deception camo comes down to personnal preference, but I thought it served me well while tucking the unit in the weeds during the turkey season. 

I think from the perspective of price, size, structure, material I would rate the product at a 3.75/4 out of 5. I think the focus of price point moved me at lot sooner to buying this product than waiting for a killer sale on APIs or Double Bulls.

By the way I think I paid ~130.. best of luck

Jon


----------



## mountbkr (Nov 14, 2005)

*vision*

I have two of them, great blinds. Anything in particular you want to know?


----------



## SCOTTSBXT (May 23, 2007)

*Blinds*



archerlou said:


> Does anyone have any feedback on the primos vision ground blind or the primos predator den blind? Thank you


 I brought a primros groundmax blind made for cabelas. Great blind for the price. It has usable shooting windows and is easy to get in and out of. I have a double bull matrix 360 and I hate getting in and out of that thing with my bow and pack. they are worth a look for the money!


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

*predator*

I have a predator blind. I like the room and ease of setup. I have had a couple of problems with it. The "bow hanger" from the ceiling would not hold my bow up without the ceiling collapsing which is okay because I didn't like the bow dangling around in front me anyway. Also, the little latches that hold the windows up tore off so I have 3 or 4 windows that won't stay up now.
I don't think the vision has these type of latches so I am going to try one of those. Just something to consider. 
The vision has better window clearance. I missed a doe last night because I wasn't paying close enough attention and side swiped a window.


----------



## archerlou (Feb 4, 2007)

*Thank you*

thank you for the feedback... it was very helpful


----------



## archerlou (Feb 4, 2007)

*specifcally*

besides concealment, ease of use, quality, I wanted to know if it is easy to open the windows in the event I did not need to shoot through the mesh?

Thank you


----------



## mountbkr (Nov 14, 2005)

*windows*

Windows on the vision are held up with magnets, real quick to open


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

I have the vision blind and love it. Easy to set up and take down. Windows are easy to open and mesh is easy to move to the sides if you elect not to move it. It is also very easy to brush the blind in with the built in loops above the windows that were designed for that exact purpose. First year using it with great success. Had numerous deer within 30 yards including one very nie 8 pointer. Deer and turkeys appear to pay little or no attention to the blind. Also very easy to fit two adults in the blind and still have room to breathe!


----------



## XzyluM (Nov 19, 2008)

I've had both of them. They are both excellent blinds for the price. I love my predator one exclusive to Cabela's. Besides the camo pattern, the extra room is nice, but two people should easily be able to fit in either of them. I think this is the best blind out there in it's price range.


----------



## archerlou (Feb 4, 2007)

*Thank you all for your helpful info*

I just ordered the vision blind...


----------



## mountbkr (Nov 14, 2005)

*vision*

Cool, let us know what you think of it after you use it.


----------

